# تفسير سفر الرؤيا صوت لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث علي 6 مواقع رفع



## prayer (28 يناير 2010)

*تفسير سفر الرؤيا بصوت سيدنا الأنبا شنودة الثالث *

للتحميل اختار سرفر واحد لكل جزء 

الملف عبارة عن جزئين فقط


الجزء الأول - 70 ميجابايت -










http://www.multiupload.com/RS_VOKGGPO4NY






http://www.multiupload.com/MU_VOKGGPO4NY







http://www.multiupload.com/DF_VOKGGPO4NY







http://www.multiupload.com/HF_VOKGGPO4NY







http://www.multiupload.com/BD_VOKGGPO4NY






http://www.multiupload.com/UP_VOKGGPO4NY


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


الجزء الثانـي - 66 ميجابايت -










http://www.multiupload.com/RS_FAHE9N2OM1







http://www.multiupload.com/MU_FAHE9N2OM1







http://www.multiupload.com/DF_FAHE9N2OM1







http://www.multiupload.com/HF_FAHE9N2OM1







http://www.multiupload.com/BD_FAHE9N2OM1







http://www.multiupload.com/UP_FAHE9N2OM1


*إذكروني في صلواتكم*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*

الرب يسوع يبارككم


شكرا جدا 

تفسير مهم ورائع


الرااااائع جدا 


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك على التفسير

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2010)

أشكر وأحلى تقيييييييم
صلواتكم عنا
الرب يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2010)

مش عارف ليه كل ما اجى انزل التفسير يقولى لا يمكن تحميل هذ الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## prayer (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا مرورك اخي النهيسي ربنا يجعله سبب بركة


----------



## prayer (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك كوكومان ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## prayer (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك abotarbo بصلوات سيدنا ..

لو فيه مشكلة في سيرفر جرب آخر يا اخي ... احيانا بيكون فيه بطء في السرفرات ...

ياريت توضحلي المشكلة مازالت قائمة ام استطعت التحميل خلاص ؟ ربنا يدبرلك امورك حبيبي ..


----------



## ميشيل عزيز (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ليك على التفسير

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

